# Poll: What vitamins/nutrients do you take?



## Hawkeye (Mar 10, 2007)

I have an extensive list. I mean we're talking a LONG LONG LONG list:

Here we go

Nuwati: The warror tea- this is my antioxidant tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nuwati: Buffalo Bone tea- Calcium and helps muscles a little bit
Nature Sunshine: Tai Go Drink
Nature Sunshine Liquid Chloraphyll
Nature Sunshine BPX (for my eczema)
Nature Sunshine Nutra Calm
Nature Sunshine Coral Calcium
Nature Sunshine Ph Greenzone
Nature Sunshine Mega Chel
Cell Tech: Green Algae
Cell Tech: Enzymes

I have about 3 more Nature Sunshine things and one more Cell tech but the names escape me now.

OK i'm gonna croak from all my nutrients/vits 

what do YOU take?


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 11, 2007)

I learned in Nutrition class that it is generally unnecessary to take any vitamins/supplements if you are eating healthily, and you run the risk of taking in toxic levels of whatever you are taking...

That said, I sure don't eat healthily at all.

I have (not necessarily take every day...I suck with remembering):
Multivitamin - Centrum Protegra (just for overall goodness cuz I have a HORRIBLE diet)
Some Calcium and Vitamin D supplement (cuz I don't like milk and I rarely drink it)
Ferrous Glutanate (?) (aka Iron Supplement) because I am anemic
Vitamin C (because it helps uptake of iron)
Folic Acid (because I wanna have babies sometime in the near future and I would rather start out right then try to build up my folic acid while pregnant)
Vitamin E capsules (I take these very randomly...Like less than once a week because it is easy to build up toxic levels....)

Yeah...


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

we're kindred spirits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I read that to- but i have a feeling it doesn't apply to those of us who love chocolate chip cookies


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

i just take a vitamin C and a one a day for women


----------



## Tyester (Mar 11, 2007)

Vitamens/nutrients or supplements in general?

Anyway... here's a short breakdown:

AST MultiPro 32x
Nature Made Vitamen C 1000mg 
Optimum Nutrition Whey Chocolate of course...

And for a little fun I've been on this stuff... 





The Trib and Formadrol are coming into use within about a week for "PCT". Seems to be working out, check out my "Gym" section for updates and how it's all worked for me.


----------



## mistella (Mar 12, 2007)

I take these when I remember (which isn't often)

Women's One a Day
Vitamin C
Vitamin E
Vitamin B-12
Hair, Skin, Nail pills


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 5, 2007)

I take Greens+...They are award winning vitamins/minerals and contain plenty of antioxidants and purifying ingredients. They're amazing!! I have definetly noticed an increase in my energy level.


----------

